

Show HN: How did we do after 1st week of our launch? - youngdev

I just wanted to share with other fellow HN follower regarding how we did after 1st week of our launch of http://www.jackpotbuddy.com. Here are some Google analytic numbers:<p>Date Range: 6/24/2012 to 7/1/2012
Visits: 522
Page View: 3875
Page/Visit: 9.02
Avg. Duration: 6:31
Bounce Rate: 13%<p>We have not spent a single dime on advertisement, this is all Facebook/Twitter driven traffic. How do you think we did in our first week? Can others share their numbers?<p>Thanks,
======
youngdev
Clikable: <http://www.jackpotbuddy.com>

